# New Shelves!



## waskey (Sep 5, 2011)

I finally got some shelves put up for my steamer sodas. They have been in boxes for a while so I am glad to finally get them up on display. I got two different long shelves put up, so there will be plenty of room as I continue working on the collection. Here is one of the shelves, just about filled up already. Theres room for about 5 or so more on this one.


----------



## waskey (Sep 5, 2011)

Steamers.


----------



## waskey (Sep 5, 2011)

Steamers.


----------



## waskey (Sep 5, 2011)

Steamers.


----------



## waskey (Sep 5, 2011)

Here is the other shelf. Currently I am just storing some sodas up there to get them out of the way, but eventually it will have steamers on it when my other shelf runs out of room.


----------



## waskey (Sep 5, 2011)

Sodas.


----------



## waskey (Sep 5, 2011)

Sodas.


----------



## epackage (Sep 5, 2011)

Looking good Henry...gonna be something to behold in a few years for sure....Jim


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 5, 2011)

OOOOOH Love those blobs. I'm in need of some shelves for mine too. Mine are all clumped on a dresser and a side table, so you can't even see them... []


----------



## slag pile digger (Sep 5, 2011)

Henry, nice shelves and steamers!!!!! Slag


----------

